# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Specialised Support > System76 Support > [all variants] Managing daemons

## andrewdied

How do you manage daemons in ubuntu?  For example, I installed postgresql, but I don't want it to start at boot.  Administration > Services only lists a few of the daemons.

----------


## thomasaaron

Look in System > Preferences > Sessions > Startup Programs.
Is it in there?

----------


## andrewdied

> Look in System > Preferences > Sessions > Startup Programs.
> Is it in there?


No, it's not those.  I'm looking for more service type daemons, like postfix or postgresql.  In SuSE you'd use YaST to manage whether or not daemons start up, or in Red Hat there's a fancy script you can use after you edit the headers of the /etc/init.d/ startup scripts.

For example, I want postgresql or mysql installed, but I don't want it running all the time.  How do I make it not start automatically?

----------


## pauper

If you're talking about /etc/init.d entries, you can install "sysv-rc-conf"
and disable them there. Then, when the need arises, you would run something
like "sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start".

----------


## andrewdied

> If you're talking about /etc/init.d entries, you can install "sysv-rc-config"
> and disable them there. Then, when the need arises, you would run something
> like "sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start".




```
~$ sudo apt-get sysv-rc-config
[sudo] password for andrew: 
E: Invalid operation sysv-rc-config
```

sysv-rc-config isn't in apt-get or the package manager.  Do you have any idea what package it's part of?  Ubuntu usually has an app for everything, I just can't figure out what this one is.

----------


## pauper

```
sudo apt-get install sysv-rc-conf
```

Try any mirror (hardy):
http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/all...-conf/download

----------


## andrewdied

> ```
> sudo apt-get install sysv-rc-conf
> ```
> 
> Try any mirror (hardy):
> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/all...-conf/download


Ah, right.  I found it as sysv-rc-conf.  I'm surprised -- I hadn't expected an ncurses-type app for this.  Everything else in ubuntu is so GUI-y.  Thanks for the help.

----------


## pauper

Oops, my apologies for the typo. Will correct it.

----------


## davedicius

Hi.
Well FYI and the general information, the app is now called: sysv-rc-conf
and you can install it by typing:
*sudo apt-get install sysv-rc-conf*In a standard ubuntu distro (10.10 latest)

----------

